# Problème téléphonie illimitée branchement?



## saverose (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
voilà mon père vient de souscrire à la téléphonie illimitée de wanadoo, on a un accès 8 méga avec la livebox Inventel DW-B 200, mais quand je regarde les schémas d'installation explicatif de chez wanadoo, j'ai un soucis car je vois pas où brancher mon téléphone sur mon modem, voilà les prises qu'il y a sur mon modem : sortie USB, alimentation, prise téléphonique qui sert pour brancher le filtre adsl et j'ai une autre sortie où y'a des ordi en réseaux de dessiner donc c une sortie ethernet, non?
et le téléphone je le mets où alors? 
je pensais qu'en y mettant sur le filtre adsl ça marcherait, mais en fait non, ça c pour le téléphone normal seulement.
Et quelle est la différence entre un câble RJ11 et RJ45, je veux dire comment je les reconnais?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide,
Cordialement,
C


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

saverose a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> voilà mon père vient de souscrire à la téléphonie illimitée de wanadoo, on a un accès 8 méga avec la livebox Inventel DW-B 200, mais quand je regarde les schémas d'installation explicatif de chez wanadoo, j'ai un soucis car je vois pas où brancher mon téléphone sur mon modem, voilà les prises qu'il y a sur mon modem : sortie USB, alimentation, prise téléphonique qui sert pour brancher le filtre adsl et j'ai une autre sortie où y'a des ordi en réseaux de dessiner donc c une sortie ethernet, non?
> et le téléphone je le mets où alors?
> je pensais qu'en y mettant sur le filtre adsl ça marcherait, mais en fait non, ça c pour le téléphone normal seulement.
> ...



Salut, 
Avec le de téléphonie IP de Wanadoo il faut 2 téléphones : 
Sur la prise téléphonique tu as le filtre ADSL sur lequel est branché ton téléphone qui va te permettre de recevoir les appels sur le numéro classique. Sous le filtre tu branches la LB pour te connecter à L'ADSL. 
Sur la LB tu branche le câble de téléphone auquel tu relies le second téléphone qui va te permettre de téléphoner en illimité sur IP


----------



## saverose (21 Avril 2006)

il est là mon problème, parce qu'une fois que j'ai branché le filtre à la LB, j'ai pas d'autres sorties pour le téléphone sur ma LB, à part une avec le dessin des ordi en réseau, c tout, mais le téléphone je peux pas le brancher la dessus?


----------



## ntx (21 Avril 2006)

Tu branches ton filtre sur la prise de téléphone dans le mur. Sur ton filtre tu branches ton téléphone via la prise gigogne pour tes communications FT et ta LB via l'ethernet. Et sur ta LB, tu branche ton téléphone pour l'illimité.

RJ 11 / RJ 45 : les connecteurs ne sont pas les mêmes, il y a un qui est plus large que l'autre.


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

saverose a dit:
			
		

> il est là mon problème, parce qu'une fois que j'ai branché le filtre à la LB, j'ai pas d'autres sorties pour le téléphone sur ma LB, à part une avec le dessin des ordi en réseau, c tout, mais le téléphone je peux pas le brancher la dessus?



On récapitule en image  : 





Sous ta LB tu as de l'extérieur vers l'intérieur : 

la prise d'alimentation
la prise ADSL reliée directement au dessous du filtre par le cable RJ11 / RJ11
la prise de téléphone (POTS) réliée au téléphone qui sera sur IP via le cable RJ11 / T femelle


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> RJ 11 / RJ 45 : les connecteurs ne sont pas les mêmes, il y a un qui est plus large que l'autre.



RJ 11 pour le téléphone et l'ADSL
RJ 45 ou éthernet pour relier la LB en filaire à l'ordinateur 
Tu as 2 ports RJ11 sous la LB, les RJ 45 étant sur le coté


----------



## saverose (21 Avril 2006)

ok mais mon problème c'est que je n'ai qu'un seul port RJ11 et pas deux, je n'ai pas la LB de France Telecom, mais le modem Inventel DW B200 de Cegetel que j'utilise maintenant pour Wanadoo, et je n'ai qu'un seul port RJ11.
Merci pour votre aide en tout cas,
C


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

saverose a dit:
			
		

> ok mais mon problème c'est que je n'ai qu'un seul port RJ11 et pas deux, je n'ai pas la LB de France Telecom, mais le modem Inventel DW B200 de Cegetel que j'utilise maintenant pour Wanadoo, et je n'ai qu'un seul port RJ11.
> Merci pour votre aide en tout cas,
> C





			
				saverose a dit:
			
		

> voilà mon père vient de souscrire à la téléphonie illimitée de wanadoo, on a un accès 8 méga avec la livebox Inventel



 si tu n'as pas de LB ne dit pas que tu en as une !!! ça évitera de perdre son temps.
Pour la téléphonie tu _*DOIS*_ avoir une *LIVEBOX*  et pas autre chose que tu as décidé d'appeler LB !!!!
Voilà problème résolu


----------



## saverose (21 Avril 2006)

c le meme model k la livebox d'après le site de wanadoo et pourtant j'ai qu'une seule sortie rj11, et c pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton, la livebox c un nom bidon pour désigner plusieurs modems alors c bon me prend pas la tete!


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

saverose a dit:
			
		

> c le meme model k la livebox d'après le site de wanadoo et pourtant j'ai qu'une seule sortie rj11, et c pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton, la livebox c un nom bidon pour désigner plusieurs modems alors c bon me prend pas la tete!


J'aimerai bien le lien qui dit que c'est le même modèle.
Non la LB n'est pas un nom générique ... il désigne deux types de modems l'un Sagem l'autre Inventel mais certainement pas le DW B 200 !!!  Le DW B 200 d'Inventel est un modem routeur mais certainement pas un modem TriplePlay !!! 
Il est peut-être compatible avec l'ADSL Wanadoo je ne dis pas le contraire mais certainement pas avec l'offre TriplePlay de Wanadoo (ADSL + Téléphonie sur IP + télévision)
D'autre part je ne le prends sur aucun ton en particulier ... et excuse moi de te prendre la tête alors que j'essaye de te renseigner en faisant des recherches.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous les deux !

Sache Saverose que jeff (ou chandler_jf) a raison ce n'est PAS une livebox
Il s'agit d'un modem routeur.

Effectivement  (pour jeff) il est fournit parfois avec l'ADSL Wanadoo....

Sur cette page jeff tu pourras voir à quoi ressemble cette merde:

http://www.sos-adsl.com/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=11


Pour ton information, saverose, a moins que je ne me trompe il n'est pas possible de brancher ton téléphone sur ce modem....donc je te conseille d'appeler france telecom et de demander gentiment l'échange de ton modem contre une LIVEBOX et une vrai    


PS: Saverose calme un peu tes propos lorsque tu affirmes quelque chose :
"livebox c un nom bidon pour désigner plusieurs modems alors c bon me prend pas la tete"

Et puis je veux bien le lien de chez Wanadoo qui montre ce modem....

@lé bonne soirée

@++
Matt

possesseur d'une livebox (une vrai) sagem chez ma maman et mon papa


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Avril 2006)

Mat'
Pour info j'ai les deux modems cités ici ... et je pense que saverose ne va pas demander l'échange puisque son modem vient de Cegetel (sauf si Cegetel est un nom bidon pour désigner Wanadoo  ) ... et il n'est commercialisé que par Cegetel il me semble mais pas certain
Et je te confirme qu'il NE permet PAS d'avoir la voIP de Wanadoo. 
D'une manières générale les offres TriplePlay ne sont possibles qu'avec les box du FAI. 
Enfin si saverose veut me montrer le contraire je suis preneur . ... enfin il a changé de sujet pour "offrir" des bons de réduction


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2006)

Bref !

Tu étais chez cegetel avant
puis now chez wanadoo et tu leur a dit que tu avais déja un modem adsl

et donc que tu ne voulais pas payer les 3&#8364; de location....donc tu espérais avoir tout wanadoo sans livebox

(Jarrete les blagues pour ce soir....)


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mai 2006)

Etrange ... toujours pas de nouvelles


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2006)

Il est passé chez free     

Ou il a pris un accès libre avec son 56k intégré


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mai 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Il est passé chez free
> 
> Ou il a pris un accès libre avec son 56k intégré



Mais j'aimerai bien voir son lien Wanadoo qui dit par A+B que le modem Inventel DW-B200 est une LB :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2006)

C'était du bluffff   

Si ca existe je me fait moine (enfin je vais pas parler trop vite, car sur internet on trouve tout....)


----------

